# Early season scouting report



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I could not help myself so i desided to do some scouting. The young ones are howling at just about anything but the ground is so dry tracks and sign are hard to find. starting to wonder about the numbers. Anyone hear about population numbers? I don't want you giving away your spots just want to know what you guys are seeing. I have read that dry years can keep the packs together longer after whelping. Whats your thouhts/experience? I am really needing my fur fix about now. Might make a stand just to try out a new rig/round.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

My new long range 260 just got finished at the smith, it will now be pillar bedded and painted, then it's game on.

Haven't scouted yet, but I'll be starting to hit it hard now, though I don't know that I'll be letting the world know of what I find :wink:

Excited doesn't scratch the surface, new build, new caliber, 10 cases of ammo sitting here, ghillie is ready, new eberlestock pack to make life easier. Planning on hunting them hard, and happy just thinking about it.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I feel ya C4L I got a 6x45 that need to earn back some fur for all the time spent on load work and a 6mm rem on order from pac-nor that is gonna be my answer to smart coyotes that sit and watch from 400+ I have a 260 that need some work as well but i don't wanna spread myself out to much i will be looking for some pics when you get that 260 knocking dog down. should be a winner
good luck this year


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

I've been so busy fixing cars that I haven't had time to even think about it... sure doesn't feel like it's almost september, might have to get out and throw some lead at some targets and do a little scouting


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw alot of yotes when we were out combining the wheat. They all pretty much were around the sloughs in the middle of the fields. At one point there was 3 yotes within 50 yards of each other and 25 yards from the grain cart and combines.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

They always seems to be lots of coyotes


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I saw 2 today about 50 yards from Hwy 20 north of Starkweather, they were just walking across a stubble field like they didn't have a care in the world.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

wurgs said:


> I saw 2 today about 50 yards from Hwy 20 north of Starkweather, they were just walking across a stubble field like they didn't have a care in the world.


Its because they knew you did not have a gun.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sask hunter said:


> They always seems to be lots of coyotes


Well, at this time of year, there is.

This is the time of year when coyote populations are at their highest. Its all down hill from this point on until whelping season.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Sask hunter said:
> 
> 
> > They always seems to be lots of coyotes
> ...


We don't have many coyote hunters around here. I would bet 75% of the coyotes shot in a typical year are shot from Nov. 1 - Dec. 8 which is rifle deer season.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Sask hunter said:


> wurgs said:
> 
> 
> > I saw 2 today about 50 yards from Hwy 20 north of Starkweather, they were just walking across a stubble field like they didn't have a care in the world.
> ...


Isn't that the truth. I've been trying to get the boss to let me bring a rifle or shotgun when working in the field this time of year but no luck so far.


----------

